# Anyone else have a GS shedding now?



## njgslexx (Sep 6, 2008)

My 8 yr male has been shedding / blowing his coat the last 2 weeks. Just wondering if anyone else's GS is doing it. It is much more than in Spring. Of course I groom him every day, it helps some.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site! What is your location, I think the weather makes a difference with the coat blowing time...
My 14.5 yr golden/border cross had a bag full of fur when I brushed her today. She is so old that her coat just grows and grows but her exercise is none so she is soo feathered and thick. I could get another bag of fur if I kept brushing her, but she was worn out with one.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, Renji just started recently. Today I furminated some fluffy dog-clouds off of him and will have to do more tomorrow. We're in Florida, and the season's shifted from monsoon season to hurricane/mosquito season.


----------



## njgslexx (Sep 6, 2008)

Im in New Jersey, I'm sure its related to the shorter days. Thanks for responding, it lets me know its normal. I've had Sheppards for years but don't remember fall shedding.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my dogs are off track, which i cant decided if its good or bad. my male long coat blew his coat back in... hm... say june. my female short stock coat just started a few weeks ago and man its bad. in two days i can develop a fur coating over my upstairs carpet. they generally shed a bit, but never clumps. i can semi furminate her (but man do i hate that thing) but brush them both daily using a combination of tools. vacuuming is up to every other day (so glad i only have carpet in one room)


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Max has been shedding heavily for over a month now...it is finally starting to diminish...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx blew her coat in June too, for the first time. She will be 2 in Nov. I feed raw and my gsd's don't shed nearly as much as the others I am around. I do vac. every day if possible, though just to keep the fluffs from taking over. Two long coats and a short coat, along with birds, the vac is really getting a work-out.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

You mean there is a time when they don't shed?


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CalipsoYou mean there is a time when they don't shed?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Lots and Lots of hair....everywhere I look...all I do is brush and brush, time to go to the groomers. LOL


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I'm in Florida and kenzo started to blow his coat off almost a month ago, now it slowed down a little bit. I was confused a little bit too, I don't know how i will handle when i get my 2nd shepherd though)


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I feel everyone's pain here...Zeus is definitly blowing his coat. There is so much hair around the house it's unreal. You walk by and rub your hands through him and hair is everywhere. I am so glad that Electra has not started to blow her coat. Fingers crossed


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When do I NOT have a dog shedding????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of birds do you have???


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Shepherd started shedding in April. June and July seemed like the heavy months. a week ago he started shedding again. this isn't really the Fall. we've had some hot days the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Actually my three shed constantly, despite being brushed 1-3 times weekly.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I groomed DaKota right on time.







She just started up.
She getting her picture taken professional on Sunday. 
I wanted her to look her best. I spent 1 hr. before her bath & 
1 hr. after brushing & combing. I know I'll have to do a bit more on Saturday, but most of it is gone.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Duke has shed twice this year, once back in the spring/early summer and now he is starting again, its just not good with all the skin conditions that hes having on top of everything else!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did Duke just begin when you brought him inside? It may have triggered his coat to blow.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Both dogs had a heavy shed near the start and middle of sept.
Not so much now.

but I dont know if its because we have hardwood now, or we are more up on the grooming but it seems a LOT less than winter to spring shed


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlDid Duke just begin when you brought him inside? It may have triggered his coat to blow.


hey onyx
no he actually was starting to shed right before i brought him in. hes not doing it really bad but enough if you know what i mean! im sure now that i know, it has something to do with this mane crap!

Onyx thanks for all of your replies! i really appriciate them, you have replied to almost if not all of my posts, which has been alot lol!


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Sasha's hair is INSANE!!!!!....I am on the kitchen/dining room/bathroom floors every day at least once. Bought a new vaccum, and the first time I used it, all the hair clogged it up. Thought I broke it. It is ungodly...I love to cook, and I can not tolerate the hair anywhere near my kitchen!!!! I am becomming neurotic!!!! I love her so much, but JEEZ! Ive never owned a GSD before, so this is a shock to the system. I thought our little chihuahua was bad. LOL


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

We are so use to the hair haven't really noticed. We sweep about once every 2/3 days.


----------

